# GFCI required?



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Don't have my code book (2011) in front of me. Is GFCI protection required for a washer and dryer in a closet area with no sink near by just the hook ups for hot and cold for the washer? Sorry for the dumb question. My brain is shut down.:laughing:


----------



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

Per the 2011 NEC section 210.8 (A) (7). Sinks-located in areas other than kitchens where receptacles are installed within (6 ft) of the outside edge of the sink would require GFCI protection. Sounds like your good without the GFCI.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

seo said:


> Per the 2011 NEC section 210.8 (A) (7). Sinks-located in areas other than kitchens where receptacles are installed within (6 ft) of the outside edge of the sink would require GFCI protection. Sounds like your good without the GFCI.



Thanks for your help.


----------



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

Your welcome.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

seo said:


> Per the 2011 NEC section 210.8 (A) (7). Sinks-located in areas other than kitchens where receptacles are installed within (6 ft) of the outside edge of the sink would require GFCI protection. Sounds like your good without the GFCI.


 
Unless you call a big metal tub full of water a sink...


----------



## PureElectric (Aug 5, 2011)

*Gfic world*



Chris1971 said:


> Don't have my code book (2011) in front of me. Is GFCI protection required for a washer and dryer in a closet area with no sink near by just the hook ups for hot and cold for the washer? Sorry for the dumb question. My brain is shut down.:laughing:


 the answer is "yes", because the california journeymen test, has added it on the questions; on their 2011 test. It is a little over kill, but the washer does hold water if we think about it.....may the force be with u.


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

I guess it depends on where you're at. There are still areas of the country that have their amendments to the NEC. I just saw from the post above that California must still have theirs.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

PureElectric said:


> the answer is "yes", because the california journeymen test, has added it on the questions; on their 2011 test. It is a little over kill, but the washer does hold water if we think about it.....may the force be with u.


 

So a 5 gallon bucket is a sink?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

PureElectric said:


> the answer is "yes", because the california journeymen test, has added it on the questions; on their 2011 test. It is a little over kill, but the washer does hold water if we think about it.....may the force be with u.


If Ca is enforcing that then they have no idea what they are doing. A washer is not a sink and I have never heard anyone call it that. The thinking is for electrical equipment near a sink that may fall in while someone is working near it- Generally you don't stick your hand in a washer when it is full.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> If Ca is enforcing that then they have no idea what they are doing. A washer is not a sink and I have never heard anyone call it that. The thinking is for electrical equipment near a sink that may fall in while someone is working near it- Generally you don't stick your hand in a washer when it is full.


(except when it breaks)


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

Why on earth would any reasonable human being think that a G.F.C.I. is required on a washer circuit?.How many people do you think have been killed washing their clothes?Stupid rules are meant to protect stupid people I guess.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> If Ca is enforcing that then they have no idea what they are doing. A washer is not a sink and I have never heard anyone call it that. The thinking is for electrical equipment near a sink that may fall in while someone is working near it- Generally you don't stick your hand in a washer when it is full.


 
This is not a requirement in California. This guy must be confusing the requirement for GFI protected receptacles near the sink in the laundry room.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

PureElectric said:


> the answer is "yes", because the california journeymen test, has added it on the questions; on their 2011 test. It is a little over kill, but the washer does hold water if we think about it.....may the force be with u.


GFIs are not required on a washing machine in California if there is not a sink. It may have been on your test, but I don't believe you receive a score for the tests, so, maybe you got it wrong?


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

dronai said:


> This is not a requirement in California. This guy must be confusing the requirement for GFI protected receptacles near the sink in the laundry room.


That I would buy... But my statement earlier, does California still have their amendments to the NEC? Was just wondering. I had done a couple of prison rehabs there in mid 90s.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

jmsmith said:


> That I would buy... But my statement earlier, does California still have their amendments to the NEC? Was just wondering. I had done a couple of prison rehabs there in mid 90s.


Doesn't every state have there own local building codes that they can enforce ?

I remember one Residential code years ago, that require us to use #12 for all receptacle circuits, and #14 for lighting. Then I remember they changed it to #14 for all general convienience outlets.

The guys here say it was never an NEC code. I looked at this old code book, and it wasn't.

Also we don't mix voltages in conduits for 120V/208V with 277V/480V. But that's just the way it's done here. It's not NEC requirement though.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> If Ca is enforcing that then they have no idea what they are doing. A washer is not a sink and I have never heard anyone call it that. The thinking is for electrical equipment near a sink that may fall in while someone is working near it- Generally you don't stick your hand in a washer when it is full.



A washer is an appliance by definition in the NEC. I don't see how they can call it a sink since it is an appliance.


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

dronai said:


> Doesn't every state have there own local building codes that they can enforce ?
> 
> I remember one Residential code years ago, that require us to use #12 for all receptacle circuits, and #14 for lighting. Then I remember they changed it to #14 for all general convienience outlets.
> 
> ...


Unless things have changed drastically, AR, MS, and a few states in this area have their own inspectors and go just by NEC. Now that isn't to say that there are some of the municipals that have the code with a few added regulations.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Our state has written amendments to the NEC and so do many counties within our state.


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

I need to back up here just a bit. I have my AR Master license and in April tested for the Master Electrician and Business Law here in MS for my State Contractors' License. They now require OSHA regs as well as the NEC. That is why I said that we have a few areas that may have additional regs. After all it is still open to the AHJ!
:laughing: Y'all have a good one!
- Jim


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Unless you call a big metal tub full of water a sink...


It is not a sink...but it is a basin that holds water.:thumbsup: It is a fixed basin with a water supply and a drain.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

RIVETER said:


> It is not a sink...but it is a basin that holds water.:thumbsup: It is a fixed basin with a water supply and a drain.


No it is an appliance according to the NEC.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> No it is an appliance according to the NEC.


The NEC is the MINIMUM. If your washing machine gets out of balance and is wobbling all over the floor, and you run to stop it and reach in there and pull...stretch...and re-place the clothes in the tub/basin, are you not sticking your hands into a tub with a wet environment and is attached to "electricity"? Why would someone argue this point?


----------



## Antmc22 (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok they can call it a sink or an appliance doesnt really matter. Could you not put in a 20 amp single use receptacle to avoid the GFI if this is what there requiring?Now this would be a dedicated receptacle for the appliance/sink.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Antmc22 said:


> Ok they can call it a sink or an appliance doesnt really matter. Could you not put in a 20 amp single use receptacle to avoid the GFI if this is what there requiring?Now this would be a dedicated receptacle for the appliance/sink.


Why would a person want to avoid it? It doesn't take any more time to put one in than the regular one. If an eight dollar receptacle means losing a job, maybe a person would be better at being a Walmart greeter.


----------

